

Apple Watch – WKInterfaceSwitch Bug - rcpfuchs
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30514783/wkinterfaceswitch-switchactionvalue-bool-value-is-always-false-apple-watch

======
rcpfuchs
This bug seems to happen on a few devices only, so it might be good to know
for some of you.

